# Android Tablet question



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I am looking at Android tablets because there is something that isn't working anymore on Apple and I am losing the Apple love after ios7 and the issues it has caused.  But one thing that I need to work, I'm not sure will work on the newer Android tablets.    I go to www.collagevideo.com to check out the video clips and need a flash player.  I know this doesn't work now on the current Fire HD and when researching found that adobe flash is not supporting adobe flash on android after 4.0 which would be all new devices.  This does (unfortunately) work on my mini ipad.

It looks like there is another flash option (maybe more) or maybe ways to get adobe flash to work.

I have seen a few Android tablets I like and a few more coming out that are intriguing but not being able to see these clips would be a significant negative.    My other option would be to look at windows 8.1 tablets.

What has been your experience with the flash issue for video clips?  Thanks!


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

You'll need to find an Android-based Web browser that still supports flash.  I believe Dolphin and Firefox fall into that category.

Flash is a dying breed, and eventually sites are going to find themselves with customers because they cannot connect with newer devices/browsers.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Boat browser also supports flash. You'll need to find the flash .apk and sideload it.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks.  I'll be asking for help when I get to that point!    I am waiting for the new HP ones to come out before deciding.  Right now the Dell is still the most promising looking for what I want to spend but could be more coming out in the next few weeks.


----------

